# Red Ring Broke Off on 24-105 lens



## silversurfer96 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi... I have a 24-105 for two years now and yesterday the red ring just broke off. Just came off for no reason. Didn't drop the lens or camera. I took the camera out of my camera bag to shoot and noticed something out of place. Looked at it closer and it was the red ring. It's made of hard plastic.

Any ideas of how to get another red ring?


----------



## distant.star (Nov 25, 2012)

.
Canon sells them, some for less than $1000.


----------



## popfry (Nov 25, 2012)

This happened to mine funnily enough, after about 3 years.

I just opened my bag and the ring had a small crack across it and the whole thing came loose. It looks like it's only glued in one spot.

I just reglued mine, but you can still see the crack.

Irony.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 25, 2012)

There is an L-series red ring repair kit. Actually, it's the same as the non-L to L-lens conversion kit. 







I'd say DIY with glue or call Canon...


----------



## bluegreenturtle (Nov 25, 2012)

I think the lens is trying to tell you something.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2012)

Its fairly common, Call Canon and ask for a replacement. They just stretch on over the end of the lens. They are plastic, and sometimes it ages and fails.


----------

